# Mr Tommy Chavies



## Nick Ellerton (Feb 19, 2004)

I am extremely entirgued but the mysterious lack of knowledge able to be obtained anywhere about Mr Tommy Chavies. So please if any of you in these forums no anything about mr chavies i would like to read it. 

cheers.


----------



## Brian Jones (Feb 19, 2004)

Nick Ellerton said:
			
		

> I am extremely entirgued but the mysterious lack of knowledge able to be obtained anywhere about Mr Tommy Chavies. So please if any of you in these forums no anything about mr chavies i would like to read it.
> 
> cheers.



Don't know if this is what you are looking for but I met Mr. Chavies at Jeff Speakman's Camp in 2001.  He did a great seminar, and I know he is one of the people demonstrating in Infinite Insights, vol. 5.  At the camp, during the introductions they made mention that there had been a falling out (either between Mr. Chavies and Mr. Parker or with the IKKA). But that they were glad he was coming back into the Kenpo fold.  I amnot sure where Mr. Chavies is located now, I am taking a shot and saying California.

Hope this helps,

Brian Jones


----------



## azkenpo1 (Feb 22, 2004)

Mr. Chavies operates a school in Arcadia, California.  It is located at 153 Santa Anita, Arcadia, CA.  His website is AmericanKenpoConcepts.com

Hope this helps.

Darin
AZKenpo1


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 22, 2004)

azkenpo1 said:
			
		

> Mr. Chavies operates a school in Arcadia, California. It is located at 153 Santa Anita, Arcadia, CA. His website is AmericanKenpoConcepts.com
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


 I tried to visit his website and add it to my links at _*Kenpo-Texas.com*_, but it required a password to even view it.  If there is a public area, please post the URL.  

 Thanks, 
 -Michael


----------



## azkenpo1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> I tried to visit his website and add it to my links at _*Kenpo-Texas.com*_, but it required a password to even view it.  If there is a public area, please post the URL.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Michael




It is www.AmericanKenpoConcepts.com

If you leave out the WWW it does ask for a password, don't know why.

Take care,

Darin


----------



## azkenpo1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Brian Jones said:
			
		

> Don't know if this is what you are looking for but I met Mr. Chavies at Jeff Speakman's Camp in 2001.  He did a great seminar, and I know he is one of the people demonstrating in Infinite Insights, vol. 5.  At the camp, during the introductions they made mention that there had been a falling out (either between Mr. Chavies and Mr. Parker or with the IKKA). But that they were glad he was coming back into the Kenpo fold.  I amnot sure where Mr. Chavies is located now, I am taking a shot and saying California.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Brian Jones



Mr. Chavies left the IKKA in approximately 1997 or 1998.  He was close to Mr. Parker up until Mr. Parker passed away.


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 23, 2004)

azkenpo1 said:
			
		

> It is www.AmericanKenpoConcepts.com
> 
> If you leave out the WWW it does ask for a password, don't know why.
> 
> ...


 Thanks mucho, I have not seen him in 5 - 6 years.  Appreciate the link.

 -Michael


----------



## Doc (Feb 24, 2004)

Nick Ellerton said:
			
		

> I am extremely entirgued but the mysterious lack of knowledge able to be obtained anywhere about Mr Tommy Chavies. So please if any of you in these forums no anything about mr chavies i would like to read it.
> 
> cheers.



Tommy Chavies is a 2nd generation black belt under me on the family tree.


----------



## N1ck8586 (Mar 20, 2007)

Reading information about mr chavies online, it is mixed; some say he is 1st generation others say second, all in all i really dont think it matters who is under who or who is ranked higher than the other, all that matters is the enjoyment of the art by one self and the contribution to making sure it continues to stay strong.


----------



## Doc (Mar 20, 2007)

N1ck8586 said:


> Reading information about mr chavies online, it is mixed; some say he is 1st generation others say second, all in all i really dont think it matters who is under who or who is ranked higher than the other, all that matters is the enjoyment of the art by one self and the contribution to making sure it continues to stay strong.



For the record, Tommy Chavies made black belt under me, and all of his IKKA rank is recorded under my lineage, as indicated on the Family Tree, that Mr. Parker published. 

Mr. Chavies is an extremely talented Kenpoist.


----------



## Doc (Mar 20, 2007)

Brian Jones said:


> Don't know if this is what you are looking for but I met Mr. Chavies at Jeff Speakman's Camp in 2001.  He did a great seminar, and I know he is one of the people demonstrating in Infinite Insights, vol. 5.  At the camp, during the introductions they made mention that there had been a falling out (either between Mr. Chavies and Mr. Parker or with the IKKA). But that they were glad he was coming back into the Kenpo fold.  I amnot sure where Mr. Chavies is located now, I am taking a shot and saying California.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Brian Jones



Mr. Chavies did not have a falling out with Mr. Parker Sr., but there was a disagreement between he, Ed Parker Jr. and the IKKA after Mr. Parker passed. Tommy can also be seen on the two volumes of Mr. Parker's video's along with my other student Curtis Faust, as well as myself briefly.


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 20, 2007)

Doc and azkenpo1,

Thanks for the info.  Read/heard the name many times, but nothing more.


----------

